
Reflections on polling place design - _pius
http://electionupdates.caltech.edu/2013/09/25/reflections-on-polling-place-design/
======
at-fates-hands
When I was in college, I did a lot of work with bars and nightclubs on how to
improve traffic flow. It's a very fascinating field of study.

How you can make people move to areas you want them to, while limiting high
traffic areas and correcting bottlenecks can have a tremendous impact on a
businesses bottom line - or in this case, allow more voters to get in and out
of their polling place without much hassle.

